# Strap question for handy WIS's



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

I've got a couple of old leather straps that are quality but dried out and wrinkly looking.

Anyone know the best treatment to use to nourish the leather and bring them up to scratch?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

liquid nikwax may do it. It is designed to make leather supple again.

Jerry


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Try olive oil, but only on a bit to start with.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Doesn't olive oil effect the dye on the watch strap







Dubbin might work so to saddle soap. Eeek you can tell I've been a biker for a long time ;-)

Jerry


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's why I said try it on a bit first.

I'd also try a bit of 3 in One oil. I use that on a razor strop, and it works!


----------

